# ACS Freilaufritzel auf Kurbel. Wie??



## Louis Cypher (7. September 2007)

Liebe Loide,

ich hab' mir bei Jan ein ACS Freilaufritzel gekauft und wollte das gerade mal eben auf meine Kurbel schrauben. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass das"Gewinde nur von einer Seite aus zugänglich ist". Auf der anderen Seite sind die Klauen für den Abzieher. Wie krieg ich denn das Ding auf meine Kurbel? Muss ich das Ding dazu aufschrauben und den Freilaufkörper und die Klauen andersrum in den Freilaufkörper bauen? Die Bilder auf vtcz.ch sehen eigentlich nicht so aus, wie wenn man die Klauen andersrum in den Freilaufkörper bekommen würde.

Tausend Dank schon im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

Schöne Grüße,

Maggus

P.S.: Dabei wäre gerade so gutes Schraubwetter ;-)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. September 2007)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> ...musste ich feststellen, dass das"Gewinde nur von einer Seite aus zugÃ¤nglich ist". Auf der anderen Seite sind die Klauen fÃ¼r den Abzieher...



Ich versteh dein Problem nicht?Die Seite des Freilaufes,an dem die abziehnocken fÃ¼r den schlÃ¼ssel sind,kommt nach oben,sprich in montiertem Zustand zeigt diese Seite zum Rahmen.SchlÃ¼ssel drauf,den Freilauf auf das Gewinde drehen(Ã¼brigens ganz normal rechts=fest  links=lose   also wenn die kurbel mit dem gewinde nach oben vor dir liegt) und das wars.Und nein,du must den Freilauf nicht erst umbauen.
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (7. September 2007)

Dann ist die Freilaufrichtung falschrum oder ich hab' gerade nen Knoten im Kopf


----------



## Louis Cypher (7. September 2007)

Yepp so isses. Ich hab nen Knoten im Kopf. Ziehe meinen Beitrag zurück ;-) Danke für's auf die Sprünge helfen!

Schöne Grüße,

Maggus

P.S.: Scheint ein langer Tag gewesen zu sein ;-)


----------



## sensiminded (8. September 2007)

dachte schon du willst unbedingt rückwärts fahren


----------



## Louis Cypher (8. September 2007)

Das nicht. Dafür hab' ich aber bald einen Freilauf hinten und einen vorne, weil ich keine erschwingliche starre Nabe finde ;-(

Obiges wäre natürlich mit 2 unterschiedlichen Drehrichtungen sehr interessant. Schont Kette, Freiläufe und Ritzel ;-)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. September 2007)

Bau dir ein 2tes Ritzel ganz hinten auf der Ritzelaufnahme nahe den Speichen rein und fixier dieses(haben ja meisten lÃ¶cher,wenn du es aus ner kassette genommen hast) an den Speichen(mit Draht oder kabelbindern)Das hÃ¤lt,denn diese fixierung muss nichts aushaten und hat nur minimalste Arbeit zu leisten(Freilauf vom Freilaufen abhalten-->der vordere springt ein und hinten is starr).
Fahre ich auch,lÃ¤uft perfekt.
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Louis Cypher (8. September 2007)

gar ned blöd. Dann kann ich mir auch einfach ne LX für 26 Euronen ziehen und muss ned groß rumfuddeln...

Liebe Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. September 2007)

Jap das geht.Fahre eine cannondale Nabe hinten.Wenn man eine Nabe mit integriertem Freilauf so starr gemacht hat brechen auch die Klinken gar nicht,oder extrem selten.
SchÃ¶nen Abend noch,
Martin


----------



## blödelchen" (8. Oktober 2007)

Tach zum Thema Freilaufritzel einfach drauf und los geht es!

HN Gesucht
Hätte da noch eine DTswiss Nabe für 110-Euro
Marke:Cassette Hub 340 Disk brake Black
hole 32    width:135

Der zustand der nabe ist gut, zeigt einige gabrauchsspuren vom ein und ausspeichen.
Und der cassettenkörper zeigt gebrauchsspuen der cassette sonst funktioniert sie einwandtfrei.

Wenn du bilder möchtest schicke ich sie per @mail


----------

